# Livery yards near Downend/Emersons Green, Bristol



## emma.a (2 June 2014)

I'm currently at Jim Shorts in Wick and i wondered if anyone knew of any more livery yards within 10/15 minutes of Emersons Green/Downend, Bristol. Jim's is lovely but the school surface is terrible. I'm looking for somewhere with a decent school, and a jumping paddock very minimum. Prefer hay to be included in the livery costs if possible. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## miss_c (2 June 2014)

Up Yonder or Stuart Mann's would be the closest with what you want.  Hay definitely not included at UY, not sure at Stuart's.


----------



## annaellie (8 June 2014)

There is a few off westerligh road, if you Google them a list comes up can't say anything about them personally just passed them. About 5 minute drive from the beefeater is white cat and Grove farm I personally would not recommend white cat but what doesn't suit me might suit someone else.  Grove farm is run by a lovely lady nice outdoor school and good turnout and the yard owner is so friendly and nothing is to much for her the livery when I was there was also very welcoming and friendly. I know when I moved she was talking about getting an indoor school as well but don't know of she did


----------



## emma.a (8 June 2014)

Great thanks for that. Ive been to Grove farm before and it seemed lovely.  Do you (or anyone) have a contact number for the lady that runs it? I have googled it but nothing comes up except for one in suffolk!! Thanks


----------

